# Trimming Java fern, Ozelot, Amazon, and Anubias.



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey, I have a 29 gal. with a Java fern , Ozelot, Amazon, and Anubias barteri. I planted these guys two days ago in a bag of Eco-Complete and some random gravel and their still looking great. Also using Flourish Excel. iI noticed the Green Ozelot has a leaf growing fairly fast and one leaf turning yellow and brown fairly fast. Should I trim it or is the leaf adjusting to the water still. If I need to trim, got any tips on how to trim the Ozelot? or any of the other plants would be helpful as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never seen any type of Sword have a brown leaf that recovered. I would just cut it at the base. Nothing special. Same with any Sword essentially. Java Ferns and Anubias have a rhizome. If you need to cut the rhizome of the fern you can cut into sections of a about 3 leaves each. For the Anubias, I like having 2-3" sections.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Java Ferns and Anubias rhizomes need to stay above the substrate or they will rot. Attach to driftwood, rocks etc or just anchor with the roots.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks, My java fern also has a bit of brown spots on it, Is this ok? Either the Flourish Excel or my pleco has been helping get rid of those brown spots.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

some with block spots on the plant and a couple with brown tips


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool, yea all I hear is good things about Excel. So I had to try it.


----------



## Dfrost1189 (Jan 23, 2012)

Good thing i don't have them


----------

